# Concealed Carry Forum



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

A great forum with some familiar names:

http://www.utahconcealedcarry.com/forum/index.php


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a great, great forum. Utah's premier forum for answering questions about gun laws.


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

Already there


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I took a look at it and it looks great, I went ahead and joined.

Thanks Finnegan.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I took a look as well. Looks like a good source for info. I did get a kick out of the boycott list and the reasoning behind some of it. I'm not trying to start a debate, I just found it amusing.

Good forum.

One question, Where is the freakin code that's supposedly embedded in the rules page? I'm having a hard time registering.

T


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I took a look as well. Looks like a good source for info. I did get a kick out of the boycott list and the reasoning behind some of it. I'm not trying to start a debate, I just found it amusing.
> 
> Good forum.
> 
> ...


It could be the math test you have to take Tree....7 + 9 = ? 

I hate to see that kind of forum...why do we need permits to carry a firearm we legally purchased and already did the background check..??


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting, I may have to join.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> One question, Where is the freakin code that's supposedly embedded in the rules page? I'm having a hard time registering.


It's there. Keyword actually. But they want you to carefully read the rules. So it's where you'd expect it to be. :wink:



.45 said:


> I hate to see that kind of forum...why do we need permits to carry a firearm we legally purchased and already did the background check..??


Rules and regs, rules and regs. A better question is why does a "free" nation have such a love affair with rules and regulations?

But I think there's some sense to it (under the circumstances) because the permit requires a course and as you know, owning a handgun doesn't necessarily mean you can handle it. Granted, the quality of the course depends on the instructor and the student's attitude. But mine was 8 hours with a live fire exam using both revolver and semi-auto and I learned a lot. So I took an advanced course and learned some more.

Gun laws are complicated, contradictory and changing all the time (for better or worse). To me, that's one of the values of the forum - information.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang it Finn.... :evil: 

How did you know where I was going with that?? I wanted to fire up an arguement and you shut the whole concept down..... :? 

I guess I'll just have to 'troll' the forum and look for somebody else to bug...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > One question, Where is the freakin code that's supposedly embedded in the rules page? I'm having a hard time registering.
> ...


ADD and Narcolepsy are a terrible combination.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------

